# First Time Drawing A Fish?!



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

So this is my first time drawing a fish. I've never thought about it >.< Of course I wanted to give it a go! Not only did I have fun doing this but it gave me some practice at coloring. I've never been good at coloring  Hehe I hope you enjoy it! 

I've been thinking about doing some more betta fish art. So if you find my drawing exceptional than feel free to post a picture of your lovely fish and I'll try to draw him or her ;-)


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh Very well done ! If you wantyou can try to draw Oscar he was my first Betta and he passed away the 17th :/


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah no problem  I'll even do something special for ya!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

your art is VEYRY VERY good, i have trouble doing a realistic face PLEASE do mines i love your art right away when i seened it >-< here is my VT long finned girl:








her name is "Rose" for short ^-^
















if you don't mind could you draw her like the first pic? i got the other two to show more of her color
and if you wan't to draw my boy that *was* going to soon be a spawning pair (with rose) but he has popeye and am doing my best to help it, here he is:








he is a HMPK salamander boy named "Oceanist"
thanks if you can =]


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

You are *very *talented!!!!

Here is Milo if you want to draw him.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

What an amazing picture!
Heres my plakat guy if you are in a drawing mood :-D


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh I love these pictures! So beautiful  Yes I shall get to work! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks i can't wait how my fishies turn out >_<


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well here is the picture of Oscar Bettawolf19! 
I wanted to make it look like he's having fun  I hope you like it.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow! Great artwork! I wish I could draw like that. I love the background as much as the the betta!


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I LOVE IT! I love how you pictured him how I rememeber him  Thank you so much!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that is soooooo prettty 0-0 i love it (even though that ain't my fishie) XP


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That's gorgeous! If I had a tattoo, I'd base it off your art. Please draw more!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am next can't wait >-<


----------



## Juliana (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, your drawings are really beautiful! I love your style. I can't wait to see more! :-D


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry If it didn't come out all that great. I didn't realize that I didn't have any pink coloring pencils. So I had to go with plan B and use water paint. Which I'm not very good at lol! I used some purple to add more color to her I hope you don't mind. I understand if your not really happy with it.


----------



## Randomperson (Oct 29, 2011)

Trust me you never have to worry about the requester not liking your art
They chose you to do it because they like your work
Your very talented, I would like to see more of your work, and more confidence hahahahaha jk I'm pretty sure you have confidence
Are you going to do something with art?


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

if it is ok, could you make a drawing of my 2 sisters that recently passed away?  They are: Natsuko ( left bottom) and Sakura ( top right)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love it thanks gnome =D


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I LOVE your art! It's realistic but you can still portray the fish in a fun way! I wish I was that talented, I can't draw to save my life. LOL!!! If you ever have the time, I'd love it if you could do my Admiral Apocalypse! He's a great fish and he can have such a temper sometimes.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awww, he is so uniquely colored!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

WOW, I love your style of drawing! If your not too backed up with requests, could you draw Bruce? Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

hellothere123betta i love the second pic of bruce alot


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool! But once I'm done with all the drawings I'm going to stop doing requests. Perhaps in the future I'll do some more.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

awww D= i just fell in love with your art


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I like this  If you ever have time, could you draw my belated Nibbles? He died back in January, this is the only photo I have of him, he was a royal blue crowntail.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww am sorry about nibbles lil'nibs he looks like a very pretty boy =[ i lost a royal blue boy on January too


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm really sorry but I must admit that I rushed through this. I'm also really sorry it took so long for me to draw this and then rush it. To the rest of you that requested a drawing of your betta's I feel really bad and ashamed about this but I'm going to have to call it quits. When I made this thread I initially had nothing going on so I was free to draw. Now business calls that requires most of my time.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much! You really didn't have to take the time to make Milo, but I'm glad you did because I lost him.

Thanks again!


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Amazing art work your amazing


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

When I actually get some pictures of my fishies, could I beg one of your beautiful artworks?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great drawing! Hope you're not swamped.


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol nah this is no where near the numbers the other artists on this site have.


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is your drawing Trilobite! Hope you like it


----------



## pixiedust (Mar 15, 2010)

you really are very good! i love your style


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like that picture because it reminds me of luna =D


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

:welldone:Thank you :notworthy: Its amazing!!


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

That style is awesome! Good work.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow! Ok if you're still taking pictures, I would love one of Chandler, who sadly passed away from an accident October 8.
Love your betta drawings!


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I decided to try my hand at this! These are the first fish I've ever drawn as well. I made these on Post It notes today, the first one is with a mechanical pencil and #2 lead, I did some more with it but didn't get another pic. The second one was with a basic wooden #2 pencil.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice =]] i like them, your wayy better than my first drawing , mines look horrible 0.o


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been drawing for AGES! Just never fish, this thread got me to give it a try. Post It notes have become my new favorite medium


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i would love to see your drawing brian, am like you a bit i began drawing fish months ago but am getting better at it each time


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome drawing Brian! Especially like the 2nd drawing.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

*edit i meant more drawings lol


----------

